# Help wiring MK4 ignition switch to Mk3 wiring harness



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi I would appricate any help possible . I just finished fitting a MK4 dash in my mk3 just trying to do the wiring now. I have the Mk3 bently and a print out of Mk4 ignition switch diagram but Im not really getting it and a little nervous about messing it up.
Heres what I have.. MK3 Ignition switch pins 
terminal 1. ignition/starter switch terminal 15(B+ with key on)
terminal 2. ignition/starter switch terminal X (B+ with key on)
terminal 3. ignition/starter switch terminal 50
terminal 4. ignition/starter switch terminal 30 (B+)
terminal 5. ignition/ starter switch terminal SU
terminal 6. ignition/ starter switch terminal P
Theres are the colors I see on the Mk3 switch 
Red w/blk stripe
Red
brown w/red stripe
blk w/yellow stripe
blk 

Now MK4 Ignition switch connector 8
1-Terminal 50 (starter)
2-Terminal 75 ("x-relief" contact)
3-Terminal 30 (Ground)
4-Terminal P
5-Terminal 50b
6-Terminal 15 (Ignition ON)
7-Terminal 30(B+)
8terminal 86s (key arning buzzer)
Now these are the colors i see on mk4 ignition switch plug ( wire colors)
Red wire
Red wire
Blk w/red stripe
red /grey stripe
blk
brown w/red stripe
how would you hook this up ? any advice would be appricate it.. I searched and found some topics but just want to make sure thank you in advance


_Modified by SpOoOling1.8T at 12:26 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Help wiring MK4 ignition switch to Mk3 wiring harness (SpOoOling1.8T)*

bump


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What exactly are you stuck on?








It seems fairly self-explanatory from your post - work out what colour is what and connect the equivalent terminals together. 30 to 30, 50 to 50 etc. 
You should be able to see the pin numbers on the connectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Help wiring MK4 ignition switch to Mk3 wiring harness (SpOoOling1.8T)*

Well after some sleep and rethining i came up w the follwing
Mk3---> Mk4
terminal 6 is empty
terminal 5 --> pin 8
terminal 4 --> pin 7
terminal 3 --> pin 5 
terminal 2 --> pin 2
terminal 1 --> pin 5
The only one thats left on the MK4 harness that not being used is pin 3 which is a red wire terminal 30 (ground)

_Modified by SpOoOling1.8T at 7:45 PM 1-10-2010_


_Modified by SpOoOling1.8T at 7:45 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Terminal 30 is not ground - it's battery +. 
From your description (I haven't looked at the diagrams) I would suggest the following:
Mk3 > mk4
T3 > T1 (T50 starter)
T1 > T6 (ignition ON)
If 3 and 7 on the mk4 are both red and both terminal 30 then they both go to battery +, or 4 on the mk3 harness.


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Terminal 1 on mk4 harness is empty.. not used
the rest what u described is how i hooked it up


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

All sorted now then?


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

Im at work now but Ill see when I get home.. Ill get my big fire extinguisher and give it a try lol
Thanks for your help


----------

